# What to do



## chaotichealth (May 31, 2019)

When I came home my raws ended up looking like this. I never got the ba to dissolve it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaotichealth (May 31, 2019)

I do have ba water 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrown (Jun 26, 2019)

Hey! Dont worry! My advice for first cycle its testosterone! Do something like this:
Week 1-3 400ml
Week 3- 12 up dose to 500
Week 3 -12 hcg 1 x week injection
Week 3-12 arim what dose would you recommend also do you even recomend I take it ?
Week 12 - 13 nothing
Week 13 -15 Nolvadex I dose of 40/40/20/20.


----------



## ToryJay (Jun 28, 2019)

JohnBrown said:


> Hey! Dont worry! My advice for first cycle its testosterone! Do something like this:
> Week 1-3 400ml purchased on https://steroids-evolution.com/
> Week 3- 12 up dose to 500
> Week 3 -12 hcg 1 x week injection
> ...


Nice cycle Dude. The best time to take nolva is about two-three weeks after coming off a steroid cycle. You are so good.


----------



## anabolicraw (Jul 1, 2019)

It just melted. Test e has a low melting point (34 - 39 C) and is easy to get melted when the storage temperature is higher. The melted situation is normal. Commonly it doesn't affect the quality. It still can be brewed normally.


----------



## chaotichealth (Jul 19, 2019)

anabolicraw said:


> It just melted. Test e has a low melting point (34 - 39 C) and is easy to get melted when the storage temperature is higher. The melted situation is normal. Commonly it doesn't affect the quality. It still can be brewed normally.


Thanks that's what i was wondering.  Im just doing it for trt i run 300mg a week.  Since i drive a semi its really hard to get in the gym and have the body I want.  Wish more truck stops had gym's 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

